# Loveland pass tommorrow?



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Dude...sik!


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

Only one place is more lame than Loveland Pass and that is flatboat...errr...steamboat.


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Yeah you're right, keep thinking that....it was an inside joke to the original poster - a longtime friend that I used to snowboard Loveland Pass with - and neither are as lame as you may think.

Kent - Call me.


----------



## Salto (Mar 16, 2004)

just having fun. but try not to get avalanched on by baggie pants at loveland pass, and keep up the skate skiing at the 'boat!

cheers.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Yeah as a good friend of mine used to say "This sucks, I wanna go ride chairs at Loveland Basin" So stay away especially when its snowing, because the avi danger is horrific and it really is super flat. Especially in the trees. Hey Baker, sorry I never made it up. I'm thinking I gotta get up there in two weeks from today. You can count me in. Buff keeps callin, KEEEEOOOOOOONTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Hoy went up last night, after all the snow we've been getting, we're now getting sun....a lot of it, but it's till relatively cold - keep to the north facing stuff. I've been sick since Wednesday this week, so I haven't been out since Tuesday - it was great. 

call me when you're coming up and we'll shred it. Bring me a copy of the vid!


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Sweet Dude, that vid is sik. Snowboarding rules!!!!, I love baggy pants!!! Hey I've been skiing every now and then. Those new ski's are super easy, holy shit.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

bump. . . I'll be there tommorrow if its 6 or greater. Good times, good times. Let me know if any of ya'll are gonna be skiing, I might bring up a pair and do a few bombers myself.


----------

